# استفسار حول العمل فى مجال هندسة الطيران



## Ahmed Ghayth (8 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا طالب فى السنه الأخيرة فى قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية
و أرغب فى العمل فى مجال الطيران بإذن الله
أريد المساعده فى ما هى الكورسات التى يتطلبها هذا المجال
و كيف يمكن ان ابدأ التعلم فى هذا المجال حتى اكون مؤهل للعمل به


----------



## hisham_mounirian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

تعمل كورس easa b1 airplane and pwoer planet في اي معهد في مصر او بالخارج


----------

